# ?
?

----------


## Ket

?

----------


## admin

,   .  ,  ,    .

----------


## Ket

> ,   .  ,  ,    .

  .

----------

,   17...

----------


## admin

**,   27    .

----------


## kobieta

> **,   27    .

  ,   ?

----------


## admin

*kobieta*, ,    .

----------


## kobieta



----------


## Elen_Ka

...

----------


## laithemmer

*kobieta*,    ,     -        ?!       ,    ?

----------


## Ket

> ...

   ?        ?

----------

> 

   i  i   i I  iii i?      !  .

----------


## kobieta

> i  i   i I  iii i?      !  .

   !!!    -   :)

----------


## laithemmer

! ,   !! ֳ,       )

----------


## admin

,    ,  ,         3 .    ,      ,   ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

*fragov*,  ,    ?) 
    ?!

----------


## Waldemar

**:      ,  : "        ,     ,      ))))"

----------


## Radiosound

.... ....       ....    !!!  *6 * ,   * -*    -  !!!!!!! 
         !!!!!!!
     !!!!!! 
- -
-  
-  
-  
-  
 : 
- DJ Denisoff  DJ Pasik
- MC  Filimonoff
- - ؔ 
-  Premier big band 
     -         !!!!!! 
    !!!! 
 : 20:00 
ղ:
30 . -   ( 099 307 33 70 - )
40 . -  22:00 
      19:00  21:00  .     ,     . 
  - ! 
 :
tel.099 307 33 70
tel.093 876 57 32
tel.068 641 35 81
icq:241-505-340

----------

